# NOTE TO THE ENTIRE MALE GENDER



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

STOP being so gd confusing.

Thx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

na i think it goes the other way around

females love playin games


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't think any of us know what we're really doing. :idea:


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Robocop knew what he was doing... and look what happened to him.

were all screwed


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

What's gd ? (should I know this?)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

That makes sense if it means "god damn confusing".

In this case person3 is proof of the opposite of what she's saying.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

person3 said:


> gd


Shouldn't it be g-d

(G slash D)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Person3, clarify this for us, it's so confusing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

One thing I've definately learned during my rampages though the British female population is this:

Women do not nag. They complain. There's a subtle difference, but not one entirely lost on them or, it seems, someone with the patience of a saint and the IQ of 600.

:shock:

Good day to you.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, everybody, "gd" means god damn, or in this case (being as it is an adjective) "god-damned".

Ugh...and martin what the HELL are you talking about??!

My logic teacher said it best:

Men are a**holes because it draws women to them.

And women are drawn to these types of men becase THEY THINK THEY CAN CHAGE THEM!!!

OMG SO TRUE


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> Men are a**holes because it draws women to them.
> 
> And women are drawn to these types of men becase THEY THINK THEY CAN CHAGE THEM!!!


No surely not. Is that really why woman are attracted to a**holes, because they think they can change them. I'm really confused now.
I always thought woman were attracted to assholes because everyone wants what they can't have, and a**holes pretend that they don't want their girl, making their girl want them even more.....or something like that.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's part of it too. But some women want to CONTROL the guy, to WIN him whereas other girls in the past have FAILED to have him. It makes the girl feel special, to be the one to have tamed the wild ###hole.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well Axel, I think you hit the nail on the head with why we go after asshole guys. Completely true. In my opinion.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh I see. 
So at the end of the day it's just another ego trip, I nver knew girls had those. Whereas guys are happy to have a very attractive girlfriend to show off to their mates, I guess girls have a far more subtle and sophisticated way of showing off. 
I guess wanting what they can't have and being attracted to a**holes are part of the same thing. But girls go after the a**hole more than they go after the goodlooking guy, because they realise that mere good looks don't necessarily entail a difficult conquest. 
Damn this is so depressing. I guess I've always been aware of this, but when you bring it into focus, it really is quite sad. I'm gonna go and have a paranoia trip about girls now, about how they conspire and lie, and ultimately decieve you with every word they say. Whilst guys sit around laughing about their girls and how much they get on their nerves, I bet what girls do is ten times worse. I bet girls don't sit around crying and calling their men 'arrogant pigs', I bet they laugh at their romantic gestures, and mock their heartfelt personal confessions, and brag about how much money they've managed to get out of their guy.
Damn it's sad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't think one can trivialize the character of girls.

Firstly, there is no archetype of a girl's character. Every girl is different.
Secondly, there might be plenty of reasons why some girls go after idiots, and a lot of girls prefer handsome or polite and sensitive men.

The reason why some (only some according to my opinion) girls seem to want idiots is that idiots are rude insensitive and dumb in general.
Those girls who prefer this type of men usually lack selfconfidence, that is they usually think that it is true when they are criticized or that they don't deserve to be treated with respect.
That's why they are drawn to assholes, cause assholes confirm their self-image. If such girls are kind of trapped in a relationship with an idiot, they of course try to change them cause nobody is able to live with ignorant dumbasses. But since those girls lack selfconfidence, they don't dare to just walk away and send their assholeboyfriend to hell. Instead, they stay and try to change the bad situation by trying to change the asshole, which never works incidentally.

So Axel, let me tell you this: although there might be some ingenuine and false girls out there, there are also plenty of beautiful and real women whose presence is an enrichment in every respect.

I mean, go for the diamonds, after all you don't have to put up with pebble stones.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Adam: Thank's for the mate, God. Why did you make her so beautiful?

God: So you would love her.

Adam: But why did you make her so dumb?

God: So she would love you.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Adam: Thank's for the mate, God. Why did you make her so beautiful?

God: So you would love her.

Adam: But why did you make her so dumb?

God: So she would love you.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Fredrik: ?How could a woman ever love a man??

Desiree: ?A woman?s view is seldom based on aesthetics. And one can always turn out the light.?

From _Smiles of a Summer Night_, Ingmar Bergman


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Fredrik: ?How could a woman ever love a man??

Desiree: ?A woman?s view is seldom based on aesthetics. And one can always turn out the light.?

From _Smiles of a Summer Night_, Ingmar Bergman


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

'sfunny. I was just thinking the other day that both men and women tend to seem to go after the wrong type of person a lot. Voila, relationship problems. Me I don't have a lick of sense at 'reading' women.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

'sfunny. I was just thinking the other day that both men and women tend to seem to go after the wrong type of person a lot. Voila, relationship problems. Me I don't have a lick of sense at 'reading' women.


----------

